# Horrid puppy food made from grapes :-(



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

holy shmokes. that's terrible.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

one locum vet Sisko saw wanted him to be fed Hills Dental diet. What a horrible food that is too. We didn't / couldn't do it. We had a sample bag and the vet did say he could have the kibbles as treats, but Sisko turned his nose up at them. I can't remember what exctly was in them,just remember that there wasn't any real food in those big ugly grain laden chunks.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Potsie's vet wanted him on the Dental Diet too after his dental last February, but I politely declined. If someone wants a food with grain in it, some grains are better than others, but when a vet is pushing a food with corn, wheat, and/or soy as major ingredients in it - no thanks! My vet and I have agreed to disagree... 

Grapes in dog food - really?? :argh:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Hill's Science Diet, you surprised? I'm not.


----------

